# My Sims 2 Game Won't Install! Please help..



## 902008

I've played sims before and I get soo addicted so it's really bothering me that my sims 2 game won't install. I just got a brand new computer for christmas so I don't think its that my computer is too old or anything and I have all the requirements. But anyways.. I put disc one in and it starts installing.. it only gets to 1% and then it stops and stays there for like 15 minutes, then a message pops up saying:
A problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sims3D\sims08.package' Do you want to retry to copy the file or cancel the installation?

I retried a couple of times but it did the same thing over and over so I finally gave up. I'm not very computer smart so I have no idea what to do.. could anyone help me please? and fast.. im dying to try this game out! thank you!!


----------



## o.0

Is your computer a dell?


----------



## 902008

Yes.. its a dell laptop but I just got it for christmas so it should work on it, shouldn't it?


----------



## o.0

Well I had a dell and had the same problem. I posted on here as well and someone told me the new cd roms dell uses doesn't work like it should or something like that. They had a link for it to fix the problem. Maybe you can look on the dell website?


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Have you tried copying the files to the hard drive and installing the game from there?

To copy the Sims 2 installation files to your hard drive:

1 - Go into My Computer.
2 - Open drive C.
3 - Right-click inside the window and select New, and then Folder.
4 - Name the folder as Disk Images (it is important that the name has a space in it).
5 - Open the disk images folder.
6 - Right-click inside the window and select New, and then Folder.
7 - Name this folder Disk1.
8 - Repeat steps 6 and 7 while substituting Disk1 for Disk2 and so on until there are 4 'Disk' folders followed by a number 1 through 4. it is important to note there must not be a space between "Disk" and the number.
9 - Insert Disk 1 of The Sims 2 into your CD-Rom drive and if the autoplay starts, cancel it.
10 - Go into My Computer.
11 - Right-click on your CD-ROM drive and choose Open.
12 - When you see the contents of the disk in the Window, click on Edit at the top of the window and choose Select All.
13 - All the contents of the disk should now be highlighted, click on Edit at the top of the window again and choose Copy.
14 - Open the Disk1 folder you created under C:\Disk Images; click on Edit at the top of the window and choose Paste. This will copy the contents of the CD into the Disk1 folder.
15 - Repeat steps 9 through 14 for the remaining disks until you have copied each disk into its appropriate folder.
16 - Once all the disks have been copied, remove ALL CDs from any drives.
17 - Open the Disk1 folder under Disk Images and double-click on autorun.exe to start the installation.
18 - To save disk space, you can delete the Disk Images folders after the installation is complete.


----------



## 902008

Okay.. I tried copying all the files like you said but it got about half way through disk 1 and then something popped up saying it cannot copy compressed because of an I/O device error and then I just clicked okay and it stopped copying. I have no idea what this means. Am I just going to have to give up on sims?


----------



## oliviabolivia

I also tried to copy the entire disc onto my Dell.
Stopped at the compressed file. Then I tried to open and individually 
copy each file but that still didn't work.
What was the link that worked for user ""?
Should I contact dell to get that?


----------



## ZEUS_GB

If you have another drive try installing the game using that. Otherwise try changing the transfer mode of your CD/DVD drive to PIO mode only.


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Hi oliviabolivia, your post seem to have disappear.

Just to make it easier for other memebers to understand my post i'll paste it.


> How exactly do I do that? Is it under properties?
> Sorry, I'm a bit new to fiddling about with my computer..


I'll try to but it's not easy explaining on a forum or any electronic medium for that matter.

Go back into device manager > click the + sign to expand the tree on DVD/CD-ROM drives > double click your DVD drive and it should give you the location. See picture 1.

Picture 1:



The Location for the device will either be 0 or 1.

Close that window > double click Primary IDE Channel > change the transfer mode of the corresponding device.

Location 0 = device 0 and location 1 = device 1. See picture 2.

Picture 2:



If the corresponding device is greyed out check the Secondary IDE Channel.


----------



## sara91704

I have sims2 and i play it all the time but i it so i could eraser all the old games now i am trying to play it again but seasons will not autorun so i did what they said type E;/autorun what ever but it cant find the file so i open the file my self to auto run but something it wrong with it.... the file look like a wrong file not the autorun symbol it is supposed be and when i open it and click on the autorun in the file nothing click it like something messed with the files on the disk if anyone understands what i am talking about could you plz help me cuz i really liked the season game thanks much


----------



## sara91704

if u have a answer for me u can also email it to [email protected] thanks much


----------



## pinkypanther

where is the 'device manager' at?


----------



## pinkypanther

i've done everything that you said to do, but it still won't let me download. am i ever going to be able to play this game?


----------

